# اللهجة المصرية: أسماء الإشارة للبعيد



## jawad-dawdi

ماهي أسماء الإشارة للبعيد في اللهجة المصرية؟​


----------



## إسكندراني

لا يُفرّق بين القريب والبعيد
هل تفرّق أي لهجة بين القريب والبعيد؟​


----------



## jawad-dawdi

نعم.. في اللهجة المغربية نقول بالنسبة للقريب هاذا، هاذي، هاذو وبالنسبة للبعيد ذاك، ذيك، ذوك (أو) هاذاك، هاذيك، هاذوك​


----------



## إسكندراني

إذًا فالإجابة أنّ بعض الفلّاحين يستخدمون داك - دوك ونحوه، أمّا أهل الحضر فليس لهم كلمات تُميّز القريب عن البعيد. وإذا اضطُّرّينا للتميز نقول (البتاع دا «اللي هناك»)ـ


----------



## tomthumb

للبعيد ممكن نقول: اهي واهه بالمصري


----------



## إسكندراني

تلم الكلمتين تقابل (ها هو) و(ها هي) وليس (ذلك) و(تلك) كما أنها تسري للقريب أيضًا


----------



## Khaled Doda

للقريب:
هذا=ده
هذه=دى
هؤلاء=دول

للبعيد:
هو=هوا
هى=هيا
هم+هن=هما

ولا اعرف اذا كان الذى والتى من اسماء الاشارة ام لا لكن عموما الاثنان فى اللهجه المصريه معناهما "اللى"


----------



## ahmedcowon

أنا قضيت فترة كبيرة في الفلاحين ولا نستخدم "داك وديك" أبدا في كلامنا . نقول "اللي هناك" للاشارة للبعيد

نستخدم كلمة "ديك" فقط مع الأزمنة
ديك اليوم, ديك النهار ,ديك الليلة, ديك الساعة, ديك السنة

من التعبيرات المشهورة في اللهجة المصرية: وإحنا في ديك اليوم - وإحنا في ديك الساعة
​


----------

